# ED #17 scheduled



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

boothguy said:


> Dick, you're MY hero as well. Congratulations on setting the bar even higher. Welcome to the 4-Series convertible - I think you'll like it.


+1! Congratulation!!!!! : popcorn:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

the_fox said:


> I was considering Nice for my next ED drop-off but would love to do Barcelona. Can you please provide some details? Do you negotiate with the Nice guys to come pick it up, or some other company? And how much would it cost, ballpark?


Who remember time when London and Madrid was available for drop off??? 
Madrid is available for Audi,Volvo and MBZ

from 2005 I remember less then 5 drop off in Madrid (including my self) - that why it was closed.

11 years was last month.


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

MB330 said:


> 11 years was last month.


That looked like a great route. How long was that trip?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

pawarrant said:


> That looked like a great route. How long was that trip?


Standard 14 days allow by BMW + 3 more days stay in Madrid after drop off.
Total 1832 mls


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

dkreidel!!!
My apologies for hijacking your thread. :beerchug:


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

MB330 said:


> dkreidel!!!
> My apologies for hijacking your thread. :beerchug:


Ha, I do worse to others! No sweat:drink:


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

My car is now in Status 150, so it's locked down now. I had the opportunity to drive a new Ford with Car Play, and finally understood why it might be worth a couple hundred bucks. Greg Poland was able to get it added, even though Individual Orders get locked down on a date well before the car hits 150.

I've got a set of brand new Apex FL-5 wheels in the garage, and have staggered Conti DWS06 ordered to go on the Apex. I also have a set of Nokian Hakkapelita's ordered to mount on the stock 18" wheels since the car will reach Montana sometime in January. Dinan is lined up for the S2 tune, and perhaps one of their exhausts.

I put a set of Apex ARC-8's on my daughters 3 series, and even she couldn't bend or break 'em. I'm told these new Apex designs are much stronger, in spite of being significantly lighter than the hell-for-stout ARC-8's


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey, Dick: exciting stuff. Looking forward to a trip report.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

boothguy said:


> Hey, Dick: exciting stuff. Looking forward to a trip report.


Hopefully the trip won't be quite as remarkable as a couple of your and our prior ED's :rofl:


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

dkreidel said:


> My car is now in Status 150, so it's locked down now. I had the opportunity to drive a new Ford with Car Play, and finally understood why it might be worth a couple hundred bucks. Greg Poland was able to get it added, even though Individual Orders get locked down on a date well before the car hits 150.
> 
> I've got a set of brand new Apex FL-5 wheels in the garage, and have staggered Conti DWS06 ordered to go on the Apex. I also have a set of Nokian Hakkapelita's ordered to mount on the stock 18" wheels since the car will reach Montana sometime in January. Dinan is lined up for the S2 tune, and perhaps one of their exhausts.
> 
> I put a set of Apex ARC-8's on my daughters 3 series, and even she couldn't bend or break 'em. I'm told these new Apex designs are much stronger, in spite of being significantly lighter than the hell-for-stout ARC-8's


Love the new Apex design. Apex is an excellent wheel!
Had the ARC-8s on my M3 for my winter setup w/Blizzak
DWS06 is an awesome tire, and I have also used them as my "winter" setup in southeast PA.
Ever get caught with the DWS in Montana's snow by chance? How'd they do?


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Kief said:


> Love the new Apex design. Apex is an excellent wheel!
> Had the ARC-8s on my M3 for my winter setup w/Blizzak
> DWS06 is an awesome tire, and I have also used them as my "winter" setup in southeast PA.
> Ever get caught with the DWS in Montana's snow by chance? How'd they do?


We run DWS06 as our "summer" tires on the 550, and they're actually okay for 3-4" of snow. We get lots of ice here, however, and the Contis just won't get the job done on ice. We run Hakkas on the 550x and studded Hankook I-pikes on the Ram truck. The studless Hakkas are almost as good as the studded I-pikes.

If we lived in a part of Montana where the plows ran every day I might try to see if the DWS could get us around safely, but we live in podunk where it's not uncommon to get 18" of snow and not see a plow.

The ARC-8's look great on your M3! What color is the car, Melbourne Red or Sakhir Orange? I wish the M3 was AWD; I *almost* ordered a M3 vert instead of the 440 verrt since one can still order it with a manual trans. It would have been an "8 month car" and we already have a couple of those that never see snow/ice (Healey, old 'vette)


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

dkreidel said:


> We run DWS06 as our "summer" tires on the 550, and they're actually okay for 3-4" of snow. We get lots of ice here, however, and the Contis just won't get the job done on ice. We run Hakkas on the 550x and studded Hankook I-pikes on the Ram truck. The studless Hakkas are almost as good as the studded I-pikes.
> 
> If we lived in a part of Montana where the plows ran every day I might try to see if the DWS could get us around safely, but we live in podunk where it's not uncommon to get 18" of snow and not see a plow.
> 
> The ARC-8's look great on your M3! What color is the car, Melbourne Red or Sakhir Orange? I wish the M3 was AWD; I *almost* ordered a M3 vert instead of the 440 verrt since one can still order it with a manual trans. It would have been an "8 month car" and we already have a couple of those that never see snow/ice (Healey, old 'vette)


Yes, you certainly need a dedicated winter tire for those conditions!

Personally, and for my winter needs, I have found the DWS/DWS06 work fine for me here in southeast PA. The Contis are the standard for light winter performance in the UHP A/S category. In fact, I have had plenty of "winter performance" tires (Blizzak, Winter Sport M3) in the past with my RWD BMWs, and I found them no better than the DWS. I decided to go with the DWS06 again this winter with my Jag (albeit AWD).

M3 color was Sakhir Orange--beautiful tones!


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

*In Munich*

We arrived Munich this morning after a few days of wondering if we were going to Europe at all; see this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1127865

We're only here for 2 nights before picking up the little vert on Saturday morning, so we decided to stay at the Munich Marriott on points. Certainly not the best hotel if this is your first time in Munich, but we've been to Bavaria dozens of times in the past and the neighborhood is peaceful and a short walk to the U-bahn

The Sixt limo driver (X5) was waiting for us outside baggage, and got us to the hotel by 11 am. Our room was ready by noon - nice! After a short nap we're headed out for a nice dinner at small neighborhood Italian restaurant.

With the recent Photobucket meltdown, anyone have a suggestion for posting photos here?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

dkreidel said:


> We arrived Munich this morning after a few days of wondering if we were going to Europe at all; see this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1127865
> 
> We're only here for 2 nights before picking up the little vert on Saturday morning, so we decided to stay at the Munich Marriott on points. Certainly not the best hotel if this is your first time in Munich, but we've been to Bavaria dozens of times in the past and the neighborhood is peaceful and a short walk to the U-bahn
> 
> ...


: popcorn:

I use Google - https://photos.google.com
you need gmail account for this.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks MB, but how do I insert the image into the post once on Google? When I use







like I did with photobucket nothing appears in the post? Sorry, I'm old and not very computer literate.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

*Now what?*

Test photo for 12 hour compliance tomorrow. I'm getting my "spidey sense" up on this ED - gunfire? They weren't kidding either; full-auto bursts. Sorry about the rotated image; will work on that.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

dkreidel said:


> Thanks MB, but how do I insert the image into the post once on Google? When I use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will made a small tutorial for you and will send on your PM.
---
Update: I just try during creating tutorial and this is not working anymore. I also try hotmail onedrive photo sharing - same- not working.


----------

